
Amazon exec slams HQ2 leaker: ‘You’re not doing Crystal City, VA any favors’ - moonka
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/amazon-exec-slams-hq2-leaker-youre-not-crystal-city-va-favors/
======
prolikewh0a
Was it really news? I heard 4 months ago that this was going to be around DC
for their coming cozy relationship with the military industrial complex.
Everyone could see it coming.

Amazon sure won't be doing that city any favors when it comes and replaces its
entire population with tech bros.

